# Call me crazy



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I have been and done what I said I would never do, and bought a sick betta. To be honest he is so sick that I am not sure he will even make it past the next few hours. I expect I will be telling myself later I was such a fool and have wasted the 39 Australian dollars I had to pay to buy the sick fish. Here is the story below.

Yesterday I was in the pet store picking up supplies, as you do I went and looked around the fish department. Saw the most beautiful green and red butterfly halfmoon boy sitting at the bottom in a double divided tall tank and he was gasping. I didn't buy him then. All yesterday evening he was on my mind and today I was thinking about him. So I said to myself I had forgot to get dog toothpaste so I needed to go back to the store, that's what I convinced myself. Of course I am already thinking up how I will go about treating this fish if he is still there and alive and I decide to try and save him. Anyway he was and he looked even worse. And I don't know why but I just thought go for it and try and save him. I have no idea what came over me, I am normally the first to say don't bother buying a sick fish. So I have even surprised myself. I did say to the lad serving I know it is weird but I want to buy that fish. They did try and advise me against it, and he did say he had added some salt to the water. I was surprised that he did seem to be reasonably knowable on fish. Anyway he said he would check with the manager and went and checked. Then came back saying the manager said he couldn't sell him. So then I said Ok I know the risk I am taking it's my choice. So he went back to manger again. Manager came down. looked at the fish, said "oh he's alright, we were talking about him earlier and he is fine." The two lads looked like he was crazy, but had been given the go ahead to sell him. They did say as the manager had said he was healthy to sell, then if he does die I should be able to get a refund and go and see them if he does. They were actually really good and bagged him up really carefully, and did keep him in the same water he was in which I requested so not to shock him, they had to siphon the water out with a tube as the tank he was in was long and narrow. 

So far, I managed to get him home alive. First thing I did was check his water. And to my surprise Ammonia and Nitrite were at 0. So crap it's not that which I kind of convinced myself it was before testing. That's not to say the water in his tank hadn't been changed since yesterday. The lads did say they had added some salt to his water today. Anyway once home, I decide that he was so sick it was pointless setting up a whole new tank at the moment. So I decided best way to go was to float a 1 litre plastic food container in my current betta tank. That way the water he is in will stay a good temperature and easier for me to medicate. I did a gradual 100 water change. taking water out and adding some every 10 minutes. did that about four times. And then treated with a multi cure containing Malachite green and Methylene blue, I added the treatment one drop at a time every 10 mins so not to shock him with the full dose straight away. He has no visual signs of parasite's although he was gasping yesterday when I saw him, His fins are in not bad condition. It looks like he has either tail bit a section of tail or he has got a small bit caught somewhere. but otherwise he looks healthy body wise he isn't bloated at all, his weight is good.

Its, been about 3 hours now since I got him home and he is still hanging in there, he is pretty much on his side, I have him in about half a litre of water at the moment it is only about a inch deep because he really struggles to get to the surface. Although after just checking on him, he did seem a little more aware, and taking notice, lets hope this is a good sign. My camera is on charge, and if he is still hanging on in a few hours time I will post some pictures. Please wish him luck because he will need it. All I can think if he does die at least it wont be struggling to get air, which he would have done in that tall tank in the shop. And at least he is now in nice heated water, which he wasn't, so if he does go I like to think he will be more comfortable. I will keep you posted good or bad.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Poor little thing! Hope he makes it!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Aww I hope he makes it too.Glad you were there to help him.Fingers crossed.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys.

Well he is still hanging in there, I cant tell yet if he is maybe looking a bit stronger or just wishful thinking on my part, but here are some pics I now have him. He is floating within my current boys tank, but the water in his little container are completely separate from my boys tank, I would not do anything to risk my current boy. I think the pictures will be self explanatory anyway.

He is actually a good common green colour although you cant really tell due to the medication. what you can see on the top of the container is a piece of card just to help keep him feeling secure and safe, and not exposed.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful boy. I wish you all the luck. Reminds me of our EE. He layed on his side for nearly 2 days straight before I started to see him hover in the water more than just to get some air. He is now happy, healthy, and inhabiting a bare bottom 20 gallon long. Keep up the good work.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks JD.

Well he is currently flat on his side, his breathing has picked up a little, not to the point of gasping, before he didn't look like he was breathing at all at times. But Then my healthy boy goes into a mode at times and you cant see him breath at all, so not sure if the heavier breathing is a good thing or bad thing, although sometimes they need to breath more to get the oxygen moving so don't know at this stage. I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't make it through the night. It will be a bit sad, but I cant do anymore for him.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed for him. At least he is as comfortable as he can be now. You did good, beautiful betta.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I hope he gets better. And even if he doesn't, the last few days of his life will have been spent in comfort, and not in his pet store home.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

He is beautiful, I wish you the best of luck. Maybe add just a smidge more water


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think you came to the wrong forum if you actually wanted someone to call you crazy! I think most of us on here don't find this crazy at all. He's a beautiful boy and you're doing a good thing, making him comfortable and caring for him. I'll be watching to see how he does. Good luck.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Some good news he is still with us, he is not really any improved at this stage. I am currently slowly doing a 100% water change and getting him out of the medication, as I don't think it is really doing anything. His breathing looks fine.

At this stage, I am thinking a serious SBD issue, although I have never really dealt with any sort of SBD issue personally, I don't buy sick fish as a rule, I am considering adding some Epsom's salt, although he doesn't look bloated in any way, although he doesn't seem to be able to get of the bottom easily. So if any one can advise if they think Epsom's might help in this situation or not? Or just try clean warm water for bit?

I did try and offer him a soaked pellet this morning and he sort of moved over it, and I think he may well have wanted to try and eat it, but just doesn't have the mobility to get it. 

PS, I am sorry if you are having to scroll the page from left to right to read it, the pictures must be a bit big, I hate that when you have scroll the page from left to right to read it, I did resize the pics to medium and thought that would be fine. I will do small next time.


----------



## ymavroidis (Jun 8, 2014)

hope he makes it, Just keep in your mind that he had no chance at the pet store, but your giving him a chance to get through it.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

When I saw his pic, I thought it was SBD. I have a fish who looked very similar to that when he came home. We fasted him for 3 days, soaked him in Epsom salt for a few days, and he recovered just fine. He is a chronic SBD sufferer and cannot be in a large tank though. And no, he never looked bloated, and he didn't float at the top. Mine sunk more than floated. I'd say try fasting him, it shouldn't hurt


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys for your support, he has now had a 100% water change, I have taken a photo so you can see him properly, I so hope I can pull him through, the fact that he is still fighting, and I hope it is not wishful thinking on my part but he is very alert and was watch what I was doing, his eyes follow me around. Although he don't seem to bothered by me.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Just missed your post Aselvarial, I wonder if you could advise me what I need to buy in terms of Epsom salt, I know there are different grades, and not sure what would be safe for a fish.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Call you crazy? I've done the same thing. Spent over 50 USD on a fish that was, to say the least, in bad shape and what I hoped would make a comfortable home for him. He died a couple of hours later and I cried and cried. I don't regret bringing him home and trying to save him though. You have to do what feels right, even if to others, it is just a fish.

I know you asked Aselvarial (hope you don't mind me butting in), but what you want is pure unscented Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate). It is fairly easy to find if you don't have a bag or carton laying around somewhere already, but make sure it is unscented.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Basic 100% no additive ep salt. But try fasting him a few days first. He really does look like my Lir when we got him (Lir recovered just fine). The kind of twisting of his back end is what Lir had, as well as sinking. If he does have sbd, shallow is better until he recovers as going up and down can be hard for them. I wasn't sure Lir would make it either and we've had him almost 4 months. Yours is a beautiful boy and I hope he pulls through.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad to hear he made it through the night


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you Fenghuang, and aselvarial for your advise on the Epsom's. I might hold of for a day then and see if he makes any progress at all by tomorrow. Plus give him a bit longer to get over the meds.

Thanks cheekysquirrel, for your kind words.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

He's stunning, and good for you for taking him home even in the bad shape he's in! I would have done the same thing. I don't think it's crazy to try and help sick fish... they're the ones who really need it, in the end.

He looks like a fighter! I hope he pulls through for you. Such a gorgeous boy~

ETA: It looks like a large chunk of his caudal is missing? Or is that just the angle of the picture? Maybe some stress coat would help him a bit. I usually put stress coat in with new fish to help their ragged fins recover.


----------



## Animalactivist12 (Jun 8, 2014)

Good for u!! I hope he gets better!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Seki, Animalactivist12 

He has got about a 3 mm strip missing from his caudal, it nearly goes to the body but not quite, the rest of the caudal seems in not too bad shape, that strip should heal ok provided he wasn't the one who caused it, I did think it could be possible tail biting. But at the moment I optimistic he just got it caught, normal tail biters seem to attack more that one area from images I have seen, he just has that one strip.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Sometimes Rygel will bite from only one section of his tail. Usually the top end. So it might be biting.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

If it is I will worry about that issue after his balance is sorted out. 

He is still with me. Not looking any worse, and now I think he has SBD issues. I did get some epsoms while I was out today, although I will leave now until tomorrow to maybe start that, see how he is in the morning. 

I am currently setting up a small 2 gallon tank with heater for him I cant run filter yet as I will have to have the water level to low. In the small tub he is floating in the ammonia can rise quite quickly, I changed 100% this morning, and this evening I thought I would check it, and it read .5 (don't know if any slight traces of medication could affect that reading) but there is no poo and he is not eating so I was a little surprised. So done another water change. Setting up the tank he will have more water volume, with not much more depth so will help with that. Plus I am more convinced now he will soldier on. And I guess most will know what it's like to pull out old tanks, heaters and clean it all set it up and then the fish dies. So thought I would wait 24hrs before doing all that. Tank water currently warming.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with a filter until he's feeling better anyway. Even a baffled filter can be too much for them. I fasted Lir 3 days, then did an Epsom salt soak for a week only feeding him half of what I'd feed the healthy bettas, entirely skipping every other day for a week. That worked for us. Your mileage may vary.  good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks I will. 

If there is no change tomorrow I think I will start with the epsoms, as his condition is quite severe as he is hardly able to get of the bottom, he doesn't seem to have a great deal of coordination either and then sinks like a pebble.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, Lir had that issue. He's still a poor swimmer. I think some of the bettas their swim bladder gets damaged and it makes them awful swimmers. If you think he needs it tomorrow go ahead and start the 10 day treatment. It does indeed help.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok the change over has been a bit of a disaster, a lot more stress for the him than I intended. Here is a recap. 

So tank was set up water up at temperature, gently tipped him into a cup and transported him over. Gets to the tank as soon as my hand hits the water I can feel that the water is a lot warmer, yet the thermometer is reading same as other tank. The water isn't heating evenly because of lack of water movement. So just stand the cup in the tank go and get some cold already prepared water and add to tank to bring it back down. 

That done I gently release him and then start digging out a airstone to try and provide some gentle movement. Don't have any small bubble ends pull the air large airstone distributer stone of the end of tube and see what the flow is like if I just push the tube down by the heater. Too strong I will have to forget that idea for now.

I am concerned about the water level because to cove the heater I need at least about 2 inches of water. He seems to be really struggling to reach the surface. I wasn't happy about that. Not a lot I can do so think it will have to be ok. 

A bit later on I go and check and now there is small little bits of white rubber floating around in the tank, it has come of the heater suction cups, I did scrub them, but after the rubber had been dried out for some time, I guess the rubbed softened up more in the water and small bits started to peel off. Then I suddenly panic thinking what if he tries to eat it thinking it is shrimps or something, he could do without any more issues. I Try to siphon the bits out, don't work. Particles are to small and too many to remove by hand. Only one thing for it, I will have to empty the tank completely. 

So end up stressing him out some more, guiding him back into a cup and moving back over into the floating tub, while I redo the tank.

With him now back floating in the tub. I really want to lower the water level so start messing around again. I ditch the original heater clamp, in favour of just letting it sit on the bottom that way I don't have to fill so high. It still left the issue of the heat not dispersing evenly. So back to thinking what could I do with the airstone. After some deliberation I tie the end in a knot as tight as I can get it. I then poke a hole in the tube with a sewing needle. And to my delight I have slight water movement but not strong enough to stress him out. I wedge the air tube under the heater so the small bubbles will disperse the heat. I manage to find a old suction cup heater clamp from a bigger heater that broke ages ago. the tube grip fits the top part of the heater fine, which is great because the lead kept lifting the heater slightly out the water, plus with the kinks in the lead, the heater didn't want to sit nicely on the bottom, more like the middle. So using the suction cup I am able to fix the heater to the back of the tank. Wedge the air tube under the heater, and then wait for the water to reach temperature again.

Then I had to move him back, when I moved him back to the tub, it was impossible to do it without getting bits of white rubber with him. So after a few attempts of trying to get him in a cup I think it will be easier to just scoop him out with my hand. The water is the same source as the tank any way so don't really need to worry about that, temperature pretty much the same. So I carry the tub over to the tank and gently scoop him out. Of course now he is petrified of me when I go near the tank. Thinking what is she up to now. I really didn't want to stress him out so much so not happy about that, he is gasping a bit now, although I put it down to stress. I have covered the tank over now so hopefully that will calm him. I did take a few quick pics of my handy work before I cover him over.





































Fingers crossed he makes it through the night after all that stress, I am little worried.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think being picked up is nothing compared to how much he was stressed at the pet store. If it is sbd I've heard of people making fishy life vests, it sounds silly but I guess... If I were a fish I'd rather be picked up by you than be forced to wear a life vest


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Our two initial boys actually let me pick them up and out of the water with no struggle anymore. We've had them for a year now and Dijon will just lay on my hand when it is in the tank. I suppose it depends on the fish and how long you've had them, but I never use a net for the bettas in fear of their fins being damaged. Usually I use my hand or a cup.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I actually hate using nets, I prefer to coax them into a cup to move them never actually taking them out of water. I always think it would be like having you head shoved under water while moving to a different room in the house, that's how I think of nets from a fish's point of view.

He is still with me this morning. Sigh of relief. I don't have to have that guilty feeling I stressed him out too much. I actually didn't go to sleep till gone one am last night/morning. I was a little worried about his tank temperature fluctuating as the heater needed to be adjusted a few times before it was sitting nicely within parameters I was happy with. When heating such a small amount of water, it does fluctuate a little. Then before actually going to bed, I ammonia checked the water, just beginning to show in the .25 range, so did about a 75% water change before going to bed. this morning I set my alarm to wake me at 8:30 first thing did was checked the water, up at .25, so currently doing a gentle 100% water change, I will do 3 50% over a time period, which is what I am currently in the process of doing. 

I will pop over the shops and see if I can get some prime or ammo lock. it will let me breath a bit easier where Ammonia is concerned. currently don't have any has my other tank is mature. I am hoping once I get him sorted out, I can take a bit of media from my other tank and get his filter running.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I have some really good news, I dropped in one pre soaked NLS pellet, just to see if he had any appetite, he gobbled it up as soon as he could manoeuvrer himself enough to get it. To me a fish willing to eat is one that isn't really sick. I know some will say he should be fasted longer, but I have had him over 24 hrs now without any food. And with the struggle it is for him to surface I don't want him getting to weak. Plus maybe a quality food will help get things moving in the right direction. 

I have a feeling he could have been fed flake food, I have found a few bits floating around that sort of looked like flake food, I know when I feed pellets the poo looks like pellets. But flake food would certainly add to his issue.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay! That is good news


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks, cheeky.

Does anyone have any thoughts on Seachems Prime compared to Ammo Lock. My issue he is in about 1 litre of water. Prime is used 1 drop per gallon, but I am aware that it can be used up to 5 drops per gallon, so one drop in a litre would be about 4 times strength. But the water for water changes will be already treated. So don't really need prime for water conditioner. Or if I did use it as the water conditioner would it still bind the ammonia if the big 20 litre container of prepared water had sat around a few days or is the ammonia binding agencies only active for 24hrs regardless if has neutralized Ammonia or not?

Ammo lock well I guess it does what it says. But I don't know what quantities this product is used in so until I get to the shop I wont know if it will be better or not than prime. If anyone knows the dosage rate of Ammo lock would like to know please?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Could you maybe make the water in advance? Like prime up one gallon and use a quarter of that same gallon four times


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't why I didn't think to do a smaller batch of water, I could probably manage to make up half a gallon as you can use prime 5 times the amount. Sometimes common sense just leaves me. I think it is because I am thinking on treating the litre in the tank and how to treat so small amount. I am a bit sleep deprived as well so that don't help, lol, the first night I had him I didn't fall asleep until about 5 am with the thoughts he might not make it through the night.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I got prime, I have just done a weekly water change for my usual boy. And made up enough water to keep my new boy going for tonight. I am currently doing a gradual 100 % so his water should be all primed up and help him with the ammonia rise, and my stress levels worrying about Ammonia. 

On the good side I think he might be getting a little more coordinated, so I am going to keep off the epsoms for now, and maybe give a small feed of Frozen Daphnia this evening see if we can get things going naturally. He also seems to have settled to his tank even in a inch of water, and his fright of me as now settled back down, I think that happed when I gave him some food this morning.:-D


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think he's doing pretty good! Just make sure that once you start epsoms you keep doing them long enough to tell whether they help or not.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't like to get to confident he gave me a scare this evening. I checked in on him and he was resting himself against the heater, but he was so close to the bubbles that one of his pectoral fins was just going with the flow of the bubbles, straight up and he so still I thought he had gone, couldn't see any gill movement either. So when I stated opening the tank up to confirm it he then moves, and I am thinking ok he seems fine now, well fine for him. So I think will he eat if I offer him food that's my tester for how they feel, he ate 3 pieces of frozen daphnia and one pre soaked pellet. Sounds a lot I know but he is a really big fish, chunky too. And I also removed what looked to be pellet coloured waste very small not sure if he would have passed the pellet I gave him this morning that quick. Anyway I will check back in with a update in the morning but touch wood he is still with me so far.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

He did that on purpose, didn't he? He's trying to keep you on your toes


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

If he makes it i'll be so happy! I'm rooting for him!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Cheeky, Diesel.

Well still going ok this morning, he ate 5 pre soaked pellets. And it doesn't even impact on his tummy, normally when you feed a fish you can see it straight away. Although I don't think he is bloated at all. I think his coordination is better, but there is no signs of him having any buoyancy like a normal fish should have. I still want to hold off of the epsoms for a little longer, just to see if things start improving further on there own. If he was bloated I would start treatment, but really doesn't appear bloated at all.

There was a few pieces of fin in the tank today, it didn't look like rot and one piece was a bit clear. the rest black but opaque looking so really don't think he has rot of any kind, and his fins actually look ok. unless he took a mouthful of tail and spat it out. But I guess with constantly dragging himself across the floor. Plus all the changes lately it could be just bits of damage coming off. they were tiny 1 mm sort of size pieces. So I am not going to panic about that yet, if he was in a normal tank set up I wouldn't have even known.

I have done his water change, so all happy at the moment. He likes to either sit behind the heater, or rest on the thermometer which is now resting diagonally in the water, I couldn't read it above the water line because of condensation on the glass. I would like to put some things in there for him to rest on, but I am too worried he might get caught up on something and get stuck. so I will have to leave that for the time being. When he is next resting on the thermometer I will take a pic.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Well he was sitting on the thermometer so got a good pic, looking at him I wonder if he is dragon scale, I know what the description of DS is supposed to be, but I still struggle to see the difference, he was not listed as one. Although our stores don't really label like that.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Lir never appeared bloated. The epsom salts did wonders for him. If he is like Lir he may never be a good swimmer and may just be awkward. I would try raising the water level just a tiny bit and watching him for a bit. See if he can adjust to tiny raises in the water level/ He may have gotten his swim bladder damaged in shipment, and he's gotta let that heal and kinda learn to swim again. I'm almost positive that's what the case was with Lir. He was never bloated or anything like that. In fact, their symptoms seem to match very closely. (be warned, Lir became a vicious tail biter, as he swims so poorly, any current causes him to really chomp on his tail)
I think it's amazing that you took this guy on and he's done well so far!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advise aselvarial. I have actually raised the level a little today. As like in the pic he seems to use the thermometer to his advantage. to get to the surface. I will raise it very gradual, I don't want to cause him too much stress trying to reach the surface. There is a bit more thermometer length to go that can be completely covered with water.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Cool. How's he doing in the little more water?


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Looks like he's doing better already! Keep up the great work, he's a gorgeous fish!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe you could put some smooth, flattish rocks in there for him to lounge on? Just to give him more resting spots than the thermometer.

This was really kind of you.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

aselvarial said:


> Cool. How's he doing in the little more water?


Well he doesn't seem bothered with slightly more water just goes a bit higher on the thermometer. He doesn't really bother to try and move that much apart from when he wants to get air, or I disturb him.



taylorrae said:


> Looks like he's doing better already! Keep up the great work, he's a gorgeous fish!


Yes Thankyou I think so too, when he first came home he kept wanting to sit lie body curled slightly, but when I think about it he was in a round tall tank that had a centre divider making a section halfmoon shaped, a betta each side. it must have only been a gallon tank at most divided for two. But he only really had a smooth curved glass wall to lean on, I wonder if he is now gradually uncurling as he seems to be straightening out more.



myexplodingcat said:


> Maybe you could put some smooth, flattish rocks in there for him to lounge on? Just to give him more resting spots than the thermometer.
> 
> This was really kind of you.


Yes I am thinking along the same lines I was wondering if he might like a betta hammock. But I am also a little worried to add stuff in the bottom as he kind of needs a bit of speed and a run up before he gets lift off to surface if he is sat on the bottom. When sitting on the thermometer he just moves up slightly to surface and slides back down.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

He is really beautiful.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks polkadot.

I have given him his evening meal, frozen food not sure what it was, but he gobbled it down. This evening he was having a mad 5 minutes not in a bad way I think he was just trying to be a betta chasing his reflection around, although it looks funny when he is skimming across the bottom and on occasions gaining enough speed to go up the walls as much as he can, of course he came back down, but I think it wasn't quit as heavy as it has been. I think I will leave him be for a few more days just in case his condition as been caused by poor diet, poor water, maybe hardly no food, although he doesn't look underweight, but I think that is because he is so big and chunky if I really analyse him he should be fuller around the back end. And I also found some pellet coloured pieces on the bottom, which is possibly the pellet I am feeding so looks like things are starting to get moving. I would prefer not to have to use the epsoms if I can avoid it. But there are small improvements this evening, even in himself.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

That sounds like a pretty big improvement! Fingers crossed he keeps it up :-D


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Great work! Loving the updates, and as mentioned, he is absolutely stunning. 
I would think he at least has dragon genes in him. But I'm bad at that seeing as the one fish I have is dragon and I didn't think so, and the one I thought might be "just had some dragon genes" and not full blown. 

Beautiful either way, keep it up!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I was thinking you really may want to put a floating cave in there. I have both the diy mesh caves, as well as well as the innards of a curler (weird huh?) in mine. The curler is just one of those plastic curlers with the stiff fuzzy stuff on the outside, with the fuzzy stuff ripped off and just the plastic bones left. It makes a perfect little floating cave for my fish that is a bad swimmer to rest in near the top. As you add water, he's going to need something near the top to rest on. 

(I saw Lir sleeping in his and it reminded me that would be perfect for your guy)


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks cheeky, KFoster. 

I have decided this morning to start the epsoms. He has passed some small pellet coloured pieced, but I don't think it is enough to be considered all that he has been given. I prepared the change water and put the epsoms in the change water. I went over to the tank and thought he was floating some what. So then I thought perhaps I shouldn't treat with epsoms while debating he then went back to his side. And any signs of buoyancy gone so not sure if I imagined it or if perhaps he was sitting at an angle that just looked like he had buoyancy I don't know. I am adding the change water with the epsoms in 50% water changes with a 30 min wait that way it gives him a chance to accustom without it being a shock. I will do 3 50% changes and that should work out to a 100% water change as well as add the epsoms slowly. 

At the moment because he is in such a small amount I am doing about 3 100% water changes a day, monitoring the water, easily within six hours I have a reading of .25 on the Ammonia, and I know I am using prime now so should be safe, it still unnerves me knowing the reading is there, and just have to change the water.

Some other good news there were no small pieces of fin floating around today, well there was one tiny piece, but noting I am going to be concerned with, he is bound to be getting his tail caught a little just because of the way he moves around. If I had come across another load of pieces like yesterday morning I would be getting a little concerned. There are a few dark edges on his fins but his fins have grey/black edging anyway, most look opaque so if there is a very small amount of rot, it should clear up on its own with the amount of water changes I am doing. But I will be keeping a eye on that.

I did give him some breakfast, 3 soaked NLS pellets, if he was bloated I wouldn't feed, but I don't want him getting weak so my gut tells me to feed sparingly so I am.

Anyway that's all for now and it's time for the second water change.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

aselvarial said:


> I was thinking you really may want to put a floating cave in there. I have both the diy mesh caves, as well as well as the innards of a curler (weird huh?) in mine. The curler is just one of those plastic curlers with the stiff fuzzy stuff on the outside, with the fuzzy stuff ripped off and just the plastic bones left. It makes a perfect little floating cave for my fish that is a bad swimmer to rest in near the top. As you add water, he's going to need something near the top to rest on.
> 
> (I saw Lir sleeping in his and it reminded me that would be perfect for your guy)


I don't think we get them over here, I have never seen any for sale, but that would be great, although I am not sure how he would cope with the raised water level needed for it to float. I have no idea what a curler is?


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I think they mean a hair curling roller. The big plastic things you put in your hair for a perm XD 
Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

KFoster said:


> I think they mean a hair curling roller. The big plastic things you put in your hair for a perm XD
> Correct me if I'm wrong!


Thanks for that, yes that makes sense, we have loads of hair care shops, that sell pretty much everything hair, so something I can look into getting for him.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi guys, ok so he has been in the epsoms (1 tea spoon per gallon as recommended) for around 7 hrs, he seems to be gasping a bit now, so am getting a bit concerned, anyone else who as treated with epsoms can you advise if this is normal for their breathing to be harder during this treatment, I am currently thinking of taking the treatment out at the moment.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

It may have been me just getting a bit panicky, I have checked on him again and he was gasping a little then when up took air, but I think he did come back down a bit gentler. So maybe things are shifting. After I covered the tank over a bit, and now just checked he is resting back on the thermometer and his breathings seems fine now. So maybe just a false alarm. I will offer some Daphnia later tonight, if he takes it I will know all is well, if not I will start taking the epsoms out slowly.


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

you dont know how upset ill be if he doesnt make it tho! are you holding off on naming him until he's better? I dont remember if you said if you named him or not.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I will be upset too now, after seeing promising signs, he took another turn for the worse, either that or he is just scaring me, I did a couple of water changes taking the epsoms out. And I have offered food and he ate fine, all be it struggling to get it but he ate, so weather I am overacting I don't know. I will probably keep him off the epsoms for a bit now, give him a good chance to sort himself out on his own. Its strange because sometimes I look at him and I swear he was sat upright on his own steam on the bottom, then later he is resting on the thermometer and leaning on the glass pretty much vertical which looks super uncomfortable. Maybe tomorrow, I will look at seeing if I can raise the water level so I don't need to do so many water changes, maybe lay a silk plant in there on its side see if he will lounge in it near the surface. Maybe if I could raise it enough to try and run the filter, I could take media from my other tank. I am even wondering if he could have been born like it, but I think they would be imported from Thailand at the store he came from, so I would have thought a fish who couldn't swim from birth would have been culled? So with that in mind he probably could swim at one point, I just look at him sometimes and I think it looks like he has been used to sitting around on the lower part of his body for some time. 

I keep hoping that I will look in there and he will be upright and swimming how he should be. Maybe I am expecting too much too soon.

I don't want to name him yet, my other boy doesn't have a name I always tend to refer to him as my boy. Although I cant help think of calling this one pebble because he literally sinks like one. But it would be nice to name him with something maybe more fitting to his personality when he is better. But pebble does make me laugh.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope he will be alright,it's good he has you.Did the store you bought him from say he was always like that? Is it possible that he was born disabled in some way? Poor little thing.IMO I don't like salts of any kind,I think they do far more bad than good for bettas.Fingers crossed for him.

P.S. How come you don't name your Bettas?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

It all stems from years ago when I was a bit green in the fish world, and no sooner had I named a fish they would die. So it was a bit of a joke don't name them because you jinx them and they die.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Well he is still with this morning despite the scare's he keeps giving me. I just in the process of water changes. And then will give him some breakfast.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

He's hanging in there!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Its highly possible his swim bladder was damaged, either in shipping or at the store. If he's doing well with food and no salt, just keep it up. If you increase his water level, get something for him to rest in near the top. He may never be a good swimmer. Lir is a horrible swimmer, but he's better now than he was when he first came home. He's stuck with you this long, at this point I'd recommend just clean warm water, and go slow on the water increase.  (pebble reminds me of the Flintstones cartoon. Maybe name him barney or Fred.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. He had breakfast fine, soaked NLS pellets I have doubled the water, and led a silk plant on the side in there. I have been watching him, and he did swim up to the surface and get air ok he needed speed but once he had lift off he did it in quite a smooth diagonal up against the glass. Maybe the extra water will help him if he as to move a bit more, rather than just lying about. He's now sitting in a corner a bit curled looking uncomfortable to me but that seems to be normal for him, breathing is fine. 

More water will be better for him if he can cope with it the water quality will stay more stable. He is know in about 3 1/4 inch of water compared to the 2 inch he was in. 

Here are some pics he as moved and looks more comfy. Also it looks he has passed some waste I siphoned the bottom clean this morning which I do every water change. Also I am pleased to note, it looks like the fin is filling in, in that strip that in his caudal, I am sure it was torn closer to the body than in this picture. If I could just raise the water another inch, then I maybe able to get the filter running which will do wonders for him and the water quality as I can get the tank cycled, and using media from my other tank it should cycle fairly quickly. And with this tank I can easily baffle the flow. So wont be much different to the bubbler I have going.

Anyway pics as promised.


----------



## bettaenthusiast (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone I am new to this. I do have a question. I got three rare betta fish all from Petco if you can imagine that. I have a Blue Marble Butterfly Betta( Azure) and a White with solid yellow fins a Dragonscale Betta(Haku). My third is A Pure Black Veiltail Betta Fish. He has the beginning of Fin Rot. I know but I have been searching forever for a black beta. I almost bought one off online and then today just the right place right time i guess. He is a Solid Black Beauty. I don't want to return him just to see him die he is way to rare. Any suggestions to help me out. I didn't name him yet. But as you can tell I have very Unique Names LOL


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

If it's not to severe if you keep his water clean and warm around 80F then it should heal on its own. The other thing is to add AQ salt to the tank 1 tea spoon per gallon. That is what is recommended here. But I have never personally used AQ salt. I would try the clean warm water first and see how he goes in a few days, I am sure my boy had a little rot and seems to healing fine without anything apart from clean warm water.

what size tank have you got?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

he looks so grumpy <3

and yeah, i used aq salt and it worked great, just make sure to take it out once he is no longer sick.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok I have the gasping figured out. He was gasping just now, so I decided I would lower the water and as I was lowering the water I might as well do a water change as well. When the water reached the top of his head he just lifted up and took a couple of gulps of air. Then that was it gill function immediately slowed back to normal levels. So water level is back down now for him. He must be in a bad way swimming wise if he cant be bothered to get to the surface and would rather gasp. I am sure he would have done it when he really had to. But that isn't going to help his recovery if he is stressed. There was more poo in the bottom, this was before the siphon and even though he was gasping he thought that I had put more food in and went for it straight away when I kicked it up putting the siphon in but he wanted to eat well enough despite the gasping, he spat it out a bit quick when he realized what it was, anyway my conclusion is I don't believe he is seriously ill, as in death doors, but ill in terms of swimming well. I will just have to keep going as I am, and maybe give the epsoms another go if there is no improvement by next week, but at the moment I have seen serious poo so that seems to be functioning again, so maybe a bit more time and the s bladder will follow.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope he gets better for you! He seems to be quite the fighter!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes he is. Although he seems quite relaxed about all the water changes I have to do for him, just takes it in his stride. He knows now when food is coming and whole heartedly looks forward to food. I don't think he has any issues with constipation now he is pooping too good. So at this point not even sure if epsoms would even do anything for him even if I did treat with it. So I hope he will just right himself if I just continue his level of care.

I don't think there is much point now in constant updates, of course I will let you all know if something new happens, but I don't think you all need updates on that he has eaten this morning and I have done a water change, I think he is likely to be like this for some time before I see any major improvement.

Thanks for all your support, I will keep the post updated if there are any changes, and of course I will still be around the forum daily.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Just thought I would do a little update. He is still Ok, still no ability to swim. He is eating fine, and he is pooping so I don't believe constipation is the cause of his SBD.

Due to the small amount of water he has to be in to breathe I decided that a bigger container would be more beneficial, and help maintain water quality. I cleaned out a massive storage container. If I filled it to the top I think it would hold somewhere around 50 gallons. But only filling to a level of a inch and 3 quarters it means he is now in around 2 gallons of water. I am still doing a 100% morning change and 50% one before I go to bed this is keeping the Ammonia well within the 0 to .25 range.
I have taken some pics of him in his new set up, not as nice as having him in a glass tank where I can see him but more beneficial for him. I also added a mug on its side to act as a cave for him, he has taken to it well.




























Resting inside the cup.









Wondering why he is being disturbed, maybe its food.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Awww! Glad to see the little cutie is still around :-D Is he improving at all, movement-wise?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Not really, there are times I see him looking upright, but then he flops back to his side sitting sort of position. Sometime I watch him and it is like one side of his body cant function quite right, it makes me wonder if he could have had stroke or something, it fish even have that sort of thing. I wonder if he has damaged his spine at some point! 

I am thinking of seeing if I can get a small sponge filter for the container. I am not sure how they work as I have always had the ones with built in pumps. But I if I am understanding sponge filters correctly all I need is a air pump to run one? which I have, so could perhaps get a sponge filter without having to spend a fortune, and then I could cycle the container? Although it would have to be small enough to work in just under 2 inches of water.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Poor little boy,I hope he swims again as he is such a beautiful boy he would look wonderful.You are taking great care of him.Did they accidently drop him or anything at the shop? Was he swimming when they first got him?


----------



## William Zhong (May 13, 2014)

well, you done right. i think he was too old


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Polkadot said:


> Poor little boy,I hope he swims again as he is such a beautiful boy he would look wonderful.You are taking great care of him.Did they accidently drop him or anything at the shop? Was he swimming when they first got him?


I didn't really ask because at the time I had convinced myself that his condition was likely due to water quality. That still could be the case and he just needs time. But from what they said I think he hadn't been able to swim well in the shop either. I am just thinking he will be staying in that tub more long term than I originally thought and keeping him comfortable is now what I need to think of doing, in case it is just old age, although I am not convinced this is the case with him, but cant totally rule it out.



William Zhong said:


> well, you done right. i think he was too old


Thanks. Why do you think he is old?


----------



## William Zhong (May 13, 2014)

you can see in his face and eyes, he had an old face and eyes. look at his tail, he have a frilly tail, it means his tail doesnt growth perfect, or he is too old. just maybe


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, I don't think the tail means anything, I think his tail is either a rosetail or feathertail, which means they don't have that perfect straight edged halfmoon tail, but kind of have little frilly bits to it. But I don't know how old he is so he could be older, although I personally wouldn't go by the tail style as a guide to age. Although going by my gut I don't think he is particularly old.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ww, you've done a lot for this little guy. I hope he makes it, keep up the good work to both of you. And little fish, you are not allowed to die


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks BL, I will.

I am off today to see if I can get a small sponge filter, assuming his condition is more long term, at least if I can cycle the container he is in, then he can live there comfortably. If he suddenly makes a miraculous recovery he can move back to an aquarium.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wonder if (gently) forcing him to move around a bit each day would help to strengthen his muscles? 

I imagine if he is just remaining in that same position, the muscles used for swimming are going to start to atrophy and make any possible recovery even harder. 

I'm not saying there is any science behind the idea, but just thought I'd offer it up. I did see that person who made a sling for their goldfish with a swim bladder disorder, so maybe there is something you could do that is similar just to get him up off the bottom of the tank and moving around. 

I imagine for any fish, it must be stressful to be so immobilised.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks LBF, I have just added a sponge filter that might help encourage him to move about a bit more, the flow is a little stronger than what it was before in there, but not to the point of discomfort. Last night he had about 10 mins of moving around, the most I have actually seen him attempt to move around. I can only imagine that for a fish that can drown it is a horrible feeling not being able to swim well. Not that fish have the knowing that we do.

Going to the store to get a filter for a betta it was the usual betta attitude. I explained I was treating a sick fish and needed something that would work in a small amount of water. When he asked what fish and I replied Betta. His answer was. "Oh they don't need a filter they live in small puddles in the wild he will be fine without a filter. They are tough." I quickly corrected him that in the wild they live in shallow puddles usually in fields which the plants, soil all act as natural filters. He then said, "when you put it like that," and that was the end of it. So maybe understood maybe not. But anyway it just made me a little annoyed, and then going around the betta fish, in the same tank that this boy came out of, was pretty much a nearly dead betta in there, and another lovely betta that looked healthy just over a week ago now looks quite sad in his little pot. I must not dwell because I cant save them all.

Anyway here is a picture of the sponge filter, it was the smallest one they had I have no idea if it is working properly I have never use a sponge filter before. I did ask in the shop but the guy said it would need to remain upright, although I don't see why upright would make any difference the air is being forced in anyway, and I have it on a slight angle to make it fit in the small amount of water, and chopped half the sponge off one side making it flat one side so I could submerse it in the water better without raising the level too much. I don't see any bits being drawn to it, but I did try standing it in a tub of water and the sponge didn't draw any dirt to it that way either, the bubbles are still coming out the top the way I have it so guess it is working just fine. Plus a google search said that they were ok on their sides. I also added a very small bit of filter wool from my other boys tank to the inside of the sponge so hopefully that will help kick start the beneficial bacteria. I have no idea if it is working right as I do not see any bits of debris being drawn to it, but I am guessing sponge filters are really slow and only really works on a bacteria level. If anyone can advise if that sounds about right I would love to know. It is bubbling away well enough so I hope it is working. I guess time will tell and if I get any nitrites.


----------



## FishieLover12 (Jun 23, 2014)

he is beautiful, so glad you're helping him, hope he gets better


----------



## FishieLover12 (Jun 23, 2014)

does he have a name, or are we trying not to get too attached?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

beautiful Betta said:


> But from what they said I think he hadn't been able to swim well in the shop either.


hmmm that's interesting.Poor little bugger,I hope they didn't drop him.I'm glad he found such a caring owner.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

FishieLover12 said:


> does he have a name, or are we trying not to get too attached?


No I cant really think of a name when he is kind of sick. Plus I feel a name should be given on a personality but I don't really such personality when he cant really be himself.



Polkadot said:


> hmmm that's interesting.Poor little bugger,I hope they didn't drop him.I'm glad he found such a caring owner.


Thanks, I don't think he has been dropped by them, just injured some how.


----------



## FishieLover12 (Jun 23, 2014)

I see your point there, I totally agree


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I think I may have some positive news, today at breakfast I actually noticed he is actually using both his side fins comfortably. In the past one was always kept close to the body like it troubled him in some way, and would only use it if absolutely necessary. Although I cold not see any damage to it at all. Any way he was swimming about a bit more coordinated and appeared to be comfortably using both fins. Which I am really pleased about because last night I had upped the water level about half a centimetre so the filter was covered but he seems fine with the extra water level, and in fact it seems to have benefited him some what as he appears to be moving a bit more. But it looks like he is actively trying to move more and not just because he has no choice. I will keep my camera ready see if I can get a small video clip of him in motion.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That's great news! Hopefully he continues to make small strides forwards and regains enough mobility that he is at least not stuck on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

you crazy heck you asked yeah i know what you meant


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Oooh, that does sound like good news! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Great! Keep going little boy!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I am happy to report he is really coming on in these last few days. Since upping his water level he is really swimming better, in these video images I shot today you can see the length of his tail almost hinders his swimming, so I thought I would see if he could handle another water rise, and yes he can, unfortunately I do not have any video images of him in the even deeper water as it was too dark for a good picture in video mode. but there is a still picture I took I have also added a silk plant on its side and anchored it in place with the mug base. I will get another video shot of him tomorrow. but for now here are the links to the videos of him taken earlier today and a still of even deeper water this evening. if you click on the image it should run. You may need to scroll down to get to video, I do.


















and the still picture.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Awww, attaboy!!! :-D He's so lucky to have you


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Amazing! He sure is lucky to have you. Maybe that should be his name!  

So good to see him motoring around like that.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad to hear that he's improving!


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

wow and you can put a cup in a fish tank? weird


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

brian c said:


> wow and you can put a cup in a fish tank? weird


Yes you can put a cup in a fish tank whenever you please, it's like a nice hideaway for your fish


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you every one for your well wishes for the little guy. I am seriously considering a name for him as he is just getting stronger and stronger. In the beginning I came up with Pebble, kind of made me smile, poor little guy. I even thought of Lantern as in green lantern because he is common green in colour. And just recently I have thought of Atlas, which was a name in a book I was reading of the titan god of strength, and this little guy as had to have some strength to come back from where he came from. Although I don't want to jinx the little guy so I am still thinking about it!

Anyway I hope you guys don't get sick of my little updates, but I am so pleased by how far he has come I have a couple more video links and another still. The water has again been raised and he is coping well he has the energy to get to the surface ok, which he didn't have before. And to me his swimming is even stronger than in the other video's. The video links are the same as before, click on the image it should play and you will likely have to scroll down in the link.



















And the still picture. his fins appear to healing nicely. And at one time the slight of colour scales by his top line were black, they seem to be changing to match the colour of his other scales. Maybe they were damaged due to some injury? At this point I seriously believe that he was also suffering Ammonia poisoning. And it was just sheer chance that the water tested ok when I tested, because the lads in the store had done a water change not long before I purchased him. Otherwise if the water was that good how come when I was in there this week there was another fish in that same filtered tank looking close to death. My only reasoning Ammonia. And that is why my boy is recovering so well the Ammonia poisoning is coming out and he is beginning to function properly again. Anyway I have gone on enough here is the still, he is sitting the bend of the pipe of the filter.


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

We will never get sick of your updates! I'm glad to hear he's doing so well!


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

I love your updates! :-D
I loved the first video. When he just sat in the handle of the mug. Teehee! So cute!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

He's lovely!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

BerryBlue256 said:


> We will never get sick of your updates! I'm glad to hear he's doing so well!


Thanks, it is easy to get carried away with taking photo's and video shots.



cheekysquirrel said:


> I love your updates! :-D
> I loved the first video. When he just sat in the handle of the mug. Teehee! So cute!


He loved getting in the handle and resting there before I used it for the plant. At one stage I would have worried he could get stuck, when he was a lot weaker, but I don't feel that now, he is still not the greatest swimmer, and still has buoyancy issues, but is so much stronger, and knows where he wants to go and is at least coordinated now. I just hope the SB function will follow soon.



Polkadot said:


> He's lovely!


Thank you, I think so too, that's why I couldn't leave him, part of me has always wanted a green betta, and when I saw him dying in the shop, I just thought what a waste of a beautiful fish, and no one else was likely to buy him in the condition he was in. And because I have seen some very inspiring stories on here of fish that have made good recoveries, I thought with my experience and the gained knowledge through this site, I just might be able to save the little guy. I am so glad I took the chance, I honestly didn't think he would make the car ride home. And to look at him now, ok he's not perfect yet, but I would say he is no longer on death's doors.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

It's always good to see an update here on the little guy!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Omg I just LOST it when he went into the cup handle like a little couch. Too cute, glad to see how well he's doing.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for rescuing him, and for posting his progress! His green and red coloring makes me think casino, full of games of chance, and you took a chance on him to help get him healthier, so I think the name Chance might fit him well. Just a thought...


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

beautiful Betta said:


> Thank you, I think so too, that's why I couldn't leave him, part of me has always wanted a green betta, and when I saw him dying in the shop, I just thought what a waste of a beautiful fish, and no one else was likely to buy him in the condition he was in. And because I have seen some very inspiring stories on here of fish that have made good recoveries, I thought with my experience and the gained knowledge through this site, I just might be able to save the little guy. I am so glad I took the chance, I honestly didn't think he would make the car ride home. And to look at him now, ok he's not perfect yet, but I would say he is no longer on death's doors.


He's a very lucky boy to have you,you have truly saved him.He looks like he will be a great little friend.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> It's always good to see an update here on the little guy!


Thanks glad to know you all like hearing his progress.



KFoster said:


> Omg I just LOST it when he went into the cup handle like a little couch. Too cute, glad to see how well he's doing.


I love seeing him looking relaxed like that to. It is just such a betta thing to do. 



BettaBeau said:


> Thank you so much for rescuing him, and for posting his progress! His green and red coloring makes me think casino, full of games of chance, and you took a chance on him to help get him healthier, so I think the name Chance might fit him well. Just a thought...


Thank you for your kind words. I suppose he is Casino colours. Whenever I think of Casino I cant help but think of the bond film Casino Royale. There's a thought Bond, James Bond. or 007 plus 7 is a lucky number. Hmm.



Polkadot said:


> He's a very lucky boy to have you,you have truly saved him.He looks like he will be a great little friend.


Even as he is he is beginning to show some personality. he doesn't like being disturbed now when it is time for his water change. when the water level starts dropping he turns to me and flares his gills showing his displeasure. Once I have refilled he is then happy and all is forgotten and is then looking to me for food.

Not really much new to report, he is still about the same. I have upped the water level a little more, and he is fine with it, he is comfortable now with the silk plant and used it to his advantage for getting to the surface easily and resting.

I am not getting any readings on nitrites yet, still having Ammonia which makes me wonder on the effectiveness on sponge filters. As I had said previously I did take a bit of media from my other tank in the hopes to kick start the Beneficial Bacteria, doesn't seem to have done anything. And I am sure when I have done this before with new tanks and filter powered by a proper pump pushing water through the filter, the tanks cycled pretty quickly. So I will see how we go.

At this stage I am considering putting him back in the aquarium as I think I would be able to run the filter on the tank as the water level would be able to be high enough for the filter to run. And I think that filter would cycle quicker, especially with some media stone tubes I could take from my other boys filter. And just place some new ones in with the remaining old in my old boys tank.

Also now that I am filling the container up it is getting quite heavy carrying the amount of water I am carrying to change the water daily. I think I would rather do the two daily ones in the smaller tank until it cycles than the strain of the large one I am currently doing, especially when I don't see any signs of nitrites, or the cycle working, and considering I used media from my other tank I feel I should be seeing some signs of the cycle kicking in.

But anyway in himself he is fine, and I will keep you updated if he should have any other big break throughs.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you use Seachem Stability to help kick start the cycle? It is wonderful.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

No, I was hoping just using some media from my other tank would have started things of. I wasn't even aware of the product you have just mentioned, I will have a look for it next time I am at the pet store. I am using Prime which I did buy purely to keep the Ammonia safe. Although I find it hard to totally believe in these sorts of products, so I still end up doing the water changes when I see .25 readings I cant help myself. Prime according to the bottle will keep Ammonia locked up if is 1 or below. So technically I could allow it to get a bit higher but I just cant do it. Although I have to admit it must be working because he seems to be really well in himself. 

He has just had a feed of bloodworms which he gobbled down. I had been cutting his food right back to one pellet twice a day to see if that helped with SB, no nothing. So just going to feed him up so he has plenty of strength to reach the surface. It might be just a case of him needing time to heal. He isn't bloated so I don't feel that constipation has anything to do with his condition. He certainly is improving regardless of his ability to swim properly.

Going back to when the lads netted him up, he literally just rolled head over tail in the middle of the tank as they used the net to shift him up to net him. I think they actually thought he may well have been dead he looked so close to death at that point. And I must admit at the time after seeing that I thought he is practically dead already. And actually thought he might have already been dead when they dropped him in the bag, but then he awkwardly took some air, so was still clinging to life. I think he would have died if I had have left him there.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Poor little thing.Yes with all the tlc you are giving him,hopefully all he needs is more time to heal.Seachem Stability is a great BB starter/helper,I use it when starting off new tanks and I can highly recommend it,it is easily available here now.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks I will look for it next time I go. 

I have just fed him some bloodworms. I am going to feed him frozen only just to see if that helps, maybe he don't like pellets. He eats them fine, but all fish are different. He certainly is showing more enthusiasm to swim to get food, even if he sinks quickly. But at least now his swimming is getting more controlled as much as he can. 

I actually saw him this evening skimming along the bottom but flaring his dorsal and caudal fin as best he could at something he thought he saw, but I have never really seen him show any sort of control over his caudal so it looks like more normal betta function behaviour is slowly coming back as well, I actually thought he would never flare his caudal, but he was attempting it.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Reminds me of Christopher Reeve, the actor who played Superman in the movies. He was paralyzed after a horse riding accident, but was regaining some sensation in his legs (unfortunately he died of a heart attack.) He was such an inspiration! ! Maybe you could call your guy Reeve, or Clark Kent, or Superfish!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's so wonderful to read about his progress! Thank you for keeping us updated on your little guy.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

YAY! It sounds like he is doing worlds better! I'm so happy for him!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

BettaBeau said:


> Reminds me of Christopher Reeve, the actor who played Superman in the movies. He was paralyzed after a horse riding accident, but was regaining some sensation in his legs (unfortunately he died of a heart attack.) He was such an inspiration! ! Maybe you could call your guy Reeve, or Clark Kent, or Superfish!!


Thanks for the suggestions I will keep it in mind, I think I would go with just Kent if I go down that route.



hrutan said:


> It's so wonderful to read about his progress! Thank you for keeping us updated on your little guy.





aselvarial said:


> YAY! It sounds like he is doing worlds better! I'm so happy for him!


Thank you both for your kind words. And a new update is to follow.;-)


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all. So I had mentioned I was thinking of buying a new tank. Well yesterday I did just that. At K Mart (Australia) they are selling a good little 5 gallon/20 litre complete set up for just 29 dollars.








If you are interested in learning more about the tanks components then please see this link to the thread I made concerning the tank.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=4696617#post4696617

After setting up the tank, I have to confess I am not a fan of the bright gravel, but it's nice and smooth so safe, funds are a bit tight, so will have to do for now.

After getting it running and I again moved some media from my other tank into the filter in this tank. I decided to fill it up and see how he went. And adding more plants for him to use as steeping stones, resting places to the surface. Here is a image of the tank filled to the top.









Ok he seemed to be getting to the top, but as the evening went on he was becoming more stressed and gasping a bit. So with it all being new I think he was having a slight panic attack. I decided to drop the level back down for him. He was currently resting inside his mug when this image was taken.









Hopefully once he has settled fully I can again start increasing the water level. On a positive note when I checked the Ammonia level this morning it was reading fine. I half expected to have to do a water change, especially considering that there is less water volume than what was in the storage container. He is probably in about 2 and half gallons now. Fingers crossed the stolen filter media is already kicking in, in this filter. There were no Nitrite readings.

Once he is settled more I will have to get another video mode image of him swimming. It will be nice to see that from the aquarium view and not just above like before. On a personal view I like having him in a tank better, it is nice to be able to see him. Anyway that is all that I have to report at the moment, but I will keep you all posted.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome deal! Tank looks really nice. My bet is that you have plenty of filter media to get started it doesn't take all that much really to get the ball rolling. Good luck bB!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

logisticsguy said:


> Awesome deal! Tank looks really nice. My bet is that you have plenty of filter media to get started it doesn't take all that much really to get the ball rolling. Good luck bB!


Thanks, Yea media isn't really a issue having a tank that has been mature now for pretty much 6 months, the gravel, decorations media in my other boys tanks about 2 years now. I have moved him about a couple of times in the 2 years. I did even think of taking one of my other boys silk plants as well. 

The good news is I have just checked the parameters again, and Ammonia looks to be in-between 0-.25 Nitrite 0 and Nitrate 0 I thought I would do all three just in case I had some sort of nitrite or nitrate readings. But I do think some Beneficial Bacteria is already at work now, because the Ammonia would have risen more by now. It's been 24 hrs now since setting up the new tank and he is only in 2.5 gallons with the water needing to be low for him. Not feeling it is necessary to do a water change I have just added a few drops of prime to keep any Ammonia locked up safely. And will be checking the water again in the morning.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks nice,I hope he gets to enjoy and explore his whole new tank soon.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Just a little update. He hasn't really improved any more than from before. So looking further into possible causes other than constipation, which I don't think it is as he is pooping ok. Which leaves a internal bacteria infection, or internal parasites, or it could be from a injury, or birth defect.

I have kind of ruled out birth defect as I feel he would have been culled if he couldn't swim. So leaves me the other three possibilities. One I cant treat for, the other two I can try. If I can avoid using meds on a fish because of the risk I will, but looking at him I ask myself what life does a fish have if it cant swim, so deciding to risk the treatment.

With that in mind I have started him on a treatment for a internal bacteria infection, which after research can cause all the organs including the swim bladder to be irritated and swell causing pressure from other organs on SB plus the swim bladder itself can be inflamed causing malfunction of the organ. Treatments in Australia vary from the meds you can get in the states and even listed here so did more internet searching, Which led me to the purchase of Blue Planet, Aquari Cycline tablets medication which is a broad spectrum Antibiotic and one website advised using a broad spectrum antibiotic, for the treatment of internal bacteria infections, the active ingredient is Tetracycline Hydrochloride. So I am playing a waiting game to see if this will help him. 

I would just love to come down one morning and see him swimming around normally.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

I wish you best of luck


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I'm rooting for him! Go Mr. Bond! (or whatever his name ends up being.)


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Good luck! Keep us posted. Seeing your boy's journey is inspiring.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I have heard that the Blue Planet medication is very harsh.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

From my research, it seems that tetracycline is not very effective for internal infections as it has limited activity against gram-negative bacteria and most aquarium pathogens are, in fact, gram negative. Here's a great article on internal infections that can cause swim bladder malfunction: Aeromonas & Vibrio Disease | Septicemia | Pop Eye | Treatment


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

cindygao0217 said:


> I wish you best of luck


Thanks.



BettaBeau said:


> I'm rooting for him! Go Mr. Bond! (or whatever his name ends up being.)


Thanks.



hrutan said:


> Good luck! Keep us posted. Seeing your boy's journey is inspiring.


Thanks, I will.



Polkadot said:


> I have heard that the Blue Planet medication is very harsh.


I think any medication that is going to actually work, is Harsher. Having said that he hasn't showed any signs of distress, during the medication.



Kim said:


> From my research, it seems that tetracycline is not very effective for internal infections as it has limited activity against gram-negative bacteria and most aquarium pathogens are, in fact, gram negative. Here's a great article on internal infections that can cause swim bladder malfunction: Aeromonas & Vibrio Disease | Septicemia | Pop Eye | Treatment


Thanks for the link, unfortunately a lot of the stuff available in the states isn't available over here. Ideally I would have liked to have used the Seachems kanaplex as I know it is used by members here quite successfully. But we don't have that here.

Well there is no change he has been in the medication for over 48hrs and it has done nothing. So this evening I have removed that medication. I think I am just going to leave him be for a while, as I don't think a internal parasite treatment will do any good either he doesn't really have any signs of internal parasites, he is not underweight nor is his stomach bloated. I am now beginning to think he has a injury to the SB or he could have a internal cyst or tumour, but there is nothing to be done for them either. So I will just keep him comfy in his half tank of water. The filter can at least run in this amount, so the tank should cycle creating a stable environment for him. So who knows maybe it is just time that he needs.

Should he start making more progress I will let you know, but for now I am going to leave him be.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Put a couple of IAL's in with him,they are very nice and soothing,he might like them.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Polkadot said:


> Put a couple of IAL's in with him,they are very nice and soothing,he might like them.


Thanks I will look out for them next time I go to the fish store. It is funny you say that because I was thinking of seeing if I could pick up some Rooibos tea bags as they have the same properties as IAL but would cost a lot less, plus I am not sure my pet store will even stock IAL.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

beautiful Betta said:


> Thanks I will look out for them next time I go to the fish store. It is funny you say that because I was thinking of seeing if I could pick up some Rooibos tea bags as they have the same properties as IAL but would cost a lot less, plus I am not sure my pet store will even stock IAL.


IAL on amazon.com are pretty cheap, $5us for 10 I think


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Beautiful Betta, I know The Tech Den does IAL for a pretty decent price. Plus their shipping is a flat rate of $7.50 and I've gotten all my parcels almost overnight. 

http://www.thetechden.com.au/

Otherwise you can use rooibos. I use the 'Just Rooibos' brand from Coles.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> IAL on amazon.com are pretty cheap, $5us for 10 I think


Thanks but the postage would be the issue from the states.



LittleBettaFish said:


> Hey Beautiful Betta, I know The Tech Den does IAL for a pretty decent price. Plus their shipping is a flat rate of $7.50 and I've gotten all my parcels almost overnight.
> 
> http://www.thetechden.com.au/
> 
> Otherwise you can use rooibos. I use the 'Just Rooibos' brand from Coles.


Thanks for the link I will have a look, I am not sure I want to turn the water brown though, I will have a look. I am not sure if there will be any benefits for his actual condition in doing this, plus turning the water brown would make it a nightmare to try and find any pellets he sometimes misses when I feed him.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

beautiful Betta said:


> Thanks but the postage would be the issue from the states.
> 
> Actually they ship from Thailand and the shipping is a flat $4.00


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> beautiful Betta said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks but the postage would be the issue from the states.
> ...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

beautiful Betta said:


> Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks, I just assumed you were talking from the states, as you mentioned US dollars. Although if I do order them I will stick closer to home, I know when I have bought jewellery online from Thailand it takes a good 2 to 3weeks to arrive and that seems to be a normal time line for anything shipped from the Asia area.
> ...


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I was going to give you the link for The Tech Den too,they are great to buy from,the leaves are beautiful & come in large and small sizes.they also sell the IAL teabags.If you don't want the water to change too much just put a small leaf in.The tech Den are wonderful & post things very quickly.Plus they include a bag of lollies for you. :-D


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

That tech den place does look good. 

Just a quick update not much more to add, but was able to higher the water level a little more, although he still cant swim properly. He is getting so much stronger. I now see him look like he is resting on his anal and ventrals fins although at times he does still go to his side and rest against objects. So I really don't think buoyancy has anything to do with it. And also when he does come down from the surface he seems to glide swimming down fast but more controlled even flaring his anal and ventrals on landing on the bottom as if to cushion his impact, at one stage he didn't seem to have any control over these fins. I will have to try and get some images of him, but as soon as I approach he tends to stop doing the normal behaviour in favour of tipping on his caudal to raise up and look for food.

I have increased his food dramatically, deciding it is definitely not constipation, I thought I would go the other way and feed him up. he was on about 2 pellets twice a day. And after cutting him back to 1 pellet twice a day to see if that helped, I actually decided he was worse, so decided to go the other way. My normal boy gets about 8 pellets morning and night, and I would say this boy is a little bigger than my normal boy. So fed him until I could see it in his tummy being comfortably rounded looking after a feed, took about 9 pellets. I have been feeding him like this for about 2 days now, he certainly hasn't gotten worse for it, and is actually looking stronger for it, oh just thought I would add my pellets are pre soaked I always pre soak. If I get the opportunity I will try and get a shot of him resting on his fins, or in motion, as I said he makes it difficult as his normal behaviour changes when I approach as he is eager for food, all the time.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully the feeding will continue to help him get stronger


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

cheekysquirrel said:


> Hopefully the feeding will continue to help him get stronger


Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Another update, I took the advice of polkadot (thanks) and got some stability, it does seem to be working, I added some this morning and checked the ammonia level and it had come down from being bang on .25 to somewhere in-between 0 and .25 I started using it yesterday and so far the ammonia is staying within acceptable levels. No nitrites.

I have managed to get a photo of him stationary resting high up on his ventrals and anal fin, he looks normal when I see him like this unaided by anything, and holding his dorsal up. I also managed to get a short clip of him swimming, not one of his best efforts, but enough to see he doesn't appear (to me) to be dropping down fast like he used to, and looks like he maybe having some form of buoyancy returning.

Don't panic, this is a picture of the morning after the first night home, I have posted it so you can see without going back though the thread, that the split in his caudal tail is also healing really well, which you will see in the second picture.









Picture taken today, and you can see he actually looks normal like this and his caudal rip is healing nicely.









And now the video clip, like the others click on the picture and you will need to scroll down once the link opens.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

oooh that video is great,he's getting stronger & stronger.YAY little boy! He is really beautiful & you are looking after him so well,good on you!

P.S. You are welcome re Stability,it is wonderful.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

He obviously has a ways to go, but the improvement is just amazing


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

He swims like an old man using a cane how cute!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, he does swim funny, I only hope he improves further in time to actually swim normally too. His recovery is slow, I would imagine after so much time lying around, he almost would have to retrain himself to swim. Also if he gains more control over his caudal that would probably help too, as that just seems to be a dead weight he mostly just drags around, I know I didn't get a shot from him actually swimming down from the surface, but when he does that is when he looks most normal because he caudal trails straight behind and doesn't seem to drag him down then.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, he does swim funny, I only hope he improves further in time to actually swim normally too. His recovery is slow, I would imagine after so much time lying around, he almost would have to retrain himself to swim. Also if he gains more control over his caudal that would probably help too, as that just seems to be a dead weight he mostly just drags around, I know I didn't get a shot from him actually swimming down from the surface, but when he does that is when he looks most normal because he caudal trails straight behind and doesn't seem to drag him down then.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, he does swim funny, I only hope he improves further in time to actually swim normally too. His recovery is slow, I would imagine after so much time lying around, he almost would have to retrain himself to swim. Also if he gains more control over his caudal that would probably help too, as that just seems to be a dead weight he mostly just drags around, I know I didn't get a shot from him actually swimming down from the surface, but when he does that is when he looks most normal because his caudal trails straight behind and doesn't seem to drag him down then.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, he does swim funny, I only hope he improves further in time to actually swim normally too. His recovery is slow, I would imagine after so much time lying around, he almost would have to retrain himself to swim. Also if he gains more control over his caudal that would probably help too, as that just seems to be a dead weight he mostly just drags around, I know I didn't get a shot from him actually swimming down from the surface, but when he does that is when he looks most normal because his caudal trails straight behind and doesn't seem to drag him down then.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, he does swim funny, I only hope he improves further in time to actually swim normally too. His recovery is slow, I would imagine after so much time lying around, he almost would have to retrain himself to swim. Also if he gains more control over his caudal that would probably help too, as that just seems to be a dead weight he mostly just drags around, I know I didn't get a shot from him actually swimming down from the surface, but when he does that is when he looks most normal because his caudal trails straight behind and doesn't seem to drag him down then.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, he does swim funny, I only hope he improves further in time to actually swim normally too. His recovery is slow, I would imagine after so much time lying around, he almost would have to retrain himself to swim. Also if he gains more control over his caudal that would probably help too, as that just seems to be a dead weight he mostly just drags around, I know I didn't get a shot from him actually swimming down from the surface, but when he does that is when he looks most normal because his caudal trails straight behind and doesn't seem to drag him down then.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

He swims like my bad swimmer. Only mine "trims" his tails and yours seems free of that affliction!  He looks SOOOOOOOO much better now! I can't believe how far he's come!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Opps it was really slow this morning and I was trying to post and in the end came out after repeated clicking, looks like it has posted three times.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I wonder, do you think he might have paralysis at all?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

just testing something.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

He's made such great progress! Go little fishy go! ^_^ I love his rabbit mug.

And to answer the initial question, no I don't think you're crazy at all for rescuing him. I rescued a really pale and weak little guy once, I didn't think he would make it, but he did and lived another happy nine months before he passed from something internal. Anyway, the point is that rescuing fish can be heartbreaking if they don't survive. But even if they don't, they didn't die uncared for. And if they do survive, you saved a little life and gained a great companion.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

aselvarial said:


> He swims like my bad swimmer. Only mine "trims" his tails and yours seems free of that affliction!  He looks SOOOOOOOO much better now! I can't believe how far he's come!


Thanks, he still swims funny, but I put that down to his swim bladder not functioning fully. 



Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I wonder, do you think he might have paralysis at all?


Its funny you say that, I think I did post when this thread first posted it was like he was paralysed on one side of his body, he even used to hold one fin to his body tightly, although physically the fin looked fine, he uses it now quite freely. His tail always used to curl to one side too which he doesn't do now.



Aquatail said:


> He's made such great progress! Go little fishy go! ^_^ I love his rabbit mug.
> 
> And to answer the initial question, no I don't think you're crazy at all for rescuing him. I rescued a really pale and weak little guy once, I didn't think he would make it, but he did and lived another happy nine months before he passed from something internal. Anyway, the point is that rescuing fish can be heartbreaking if they don't survive. But even if they don't, they didn't die uncared for. And if they do survive, you saved a little life and gained a great companion.


Thanks.

I have a cat one too, and on the other side they all contain what the animal eats, the rabbit has a carrot, but the cat has a fish skeleton, I was going to use that mug at first and the fish side, but then thought perhaps not very funny considering he may not pull through. I was just thinking this week perhaps I should go and get a proper fish decoration.

PS I would have responded earlier to all the comments but for some reason they were not showing, hence the testing something, because my user cp page was telling me members had commented and every time I came on the thread there was nothing there, so did a test just to see if I refreshed the page by adding something if it would just jog its memory of anything and it didn't at the time.

I noticed some other double posts yesterday on other threads too, so guessing there were some issues yesterday.


----------



## MiniMango101 (Jul 16, 2014)

That betta is so fortunate to have been adopted from an owner like you! He is a really pretty fish


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Hi beautiful Betta, I was thinking about your brave little red and green guy from this thread, how is he doing?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

He is fine, I am not actually his carer anymore, he is in the care of my ex husband. Due to separation I am no longer in Australia and moved back to the UK to be with family. However I did only ask yesterday how all the fish and pets were doing. I was informed the green fighter is eating really well and perfectly fine. The other fighter is also well, I did leave a care list for them. Although my ex is as knowledgeable as me in caring for fish. So I knew they would be cared for. But yes he is still alive and well.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's good to hear. I am glad they are doing well, and hope you are doing well also. Big life changes can be awfully difficult.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

hrutan said:


> That's good to hear. I am glad they are doing well, and hope you are doing well also. Big life changes can be awfully difficult.


Thank you. It has been tough, my Ex and I emigrated out to Australia together, only for him 7 years later to say that he met someone else and no longer wanted to be with me after 17 years of marriage and he turned around and said marriage meant nothing to him. 

I do have my Australian citizenship now so I can return in the future should I wish to, but I was sad to leave but need to be with family at the moment to find my feet again.

I do believe what goes around comes around so I don't expect things will go that great for him in the end, and know for a fact things are not going so well for him at work anymore, so the pedestal he placed himself on is already crumbling.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

beautiful Betta said:


> ...I do believe what goes around comes around so I don't expect things will go that great for him in the end, and know for a fact things are not going so well for him at work anymore, so the pedestal he placed himself on is already crumbling.


And all the crazy glue in the world will not hold it together.

Stay strong. Just like your green fighter, get through one day at a time. It gets better. :thumbsup:


----------

